# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Miss dhe Mister Shqipëria 2004

## dodoni

Eshtë shpallur mbrëmë Miss Mister Albania 2004. Agnesa Vuthaj dhe Daniel Gashi janë mbretërit e bukurisë shqiptare mes 53 konkurentëve nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia e diaspora 

Kurora në Kosovë, skeptri në Durrës


Alma Mile

Agnesa Vuthaj dhe Daniel Gashi, janë shpallur Miss dhe Mister Albania, apo mbretëresha dhe mbreti i bukurisë shqiptare për vitin 2004. Pas Venera Mustafës, Vuthaj, është e dyta kosovare që fiton kurorën Miss Albania. Mbrëmë, në skenën e Pallatit të Kongreseve, është zhvilluar spektakli i madh i bukurisë, Miss dhe Mister Albania, një produksion i Vera Grabockës dhe Ardit Gjebresë, të cilët edhe këtë herë nuk ofruan vetëm konkurs, por edhe spektakël. Nën ritmet e një muzike të përzgjedhur me kujdes nga kompozitori Adrian Hila, koreografi të Albi Nakos dhe me veshje sensuale stiluar nga i riu Fatjon Peçi, në skenën e Missit kanë konkuruar 35 vajza dhe 18 djem nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia e diaspora. Ndonëse shumica prej tyre mbanin çmime e kurora të fituara në spektakle të ndryshme bukurie, sipas rregullave të lojës, dy do të ishin më të mirët. Zgjedhje kjo e cila është lënë në duart e një jurie, e cila këtë vit drejtohej prej artistes së njohur italiane, Alba Parieti, e cila mbërriti në dje mbasdite në aeroportin Nënë Tereza, për tu larguar sërish sot, përtej Adriatikut. Të tjerë anëtarë të jurisë kanë qenë fotografi i njohur Fadil Berisha, Blendi Fevziu, Pirro Çako, Alketa Veisiu, Vasil Camacka, Adi Hila, Miss Universi nga Kanadaja, etj. Ndërkohë, ethet e konkurimit janë thyer prej elementëve të spektaklit, ku në shumë syresh, vetë djemtë dhe vajzat konkurues kanë qenë protagonistë, duke treguar në këtë mënyrë dhe aftësitë e tyre interpretative. Një numër i tillë, ishte kolazhi me këngë i Ardit Gjebresë, shkëputur nga albumi më i ri Ja ku jam, i cili ka shërbyer për të larguar emocionet e konkurentëve dhe për të krijuar një atmosferë festive në sallën e Kongreseve. I ftuari i veçantë i mbrëmjes ka qenë iluzionisti Giucas Casella, i cili i ka shtuar spektaklit pak frymë mistike, me numrat e tij magjik. Një tjetër surprizë e mbrëmjes ka qenë edhe kënga më e re e Ëest Side Familly, një krijim i Gjebresë, një kombinim i ritmeve folk me hip-hop, që ka treguar një tjetër fytyrë të djemve të këgës hit Hou çike. Një tjetër element interesant ka qenë koreografia e krijuar nga Albi Nako me elementë të danc teatrit dhe ngjyrat e Broduejit. Interesante dhe konforte, sa e thjeshtë aq edhe moderne ka qenë skenografia e krijuar nga Joni Kraja, e cila këtë herë dilte jashtë tradicionales dhe klasikes, yjeve, statujave Skenografia ngjante me një tempull, ku himnizohej bukuria femërore. Gjithsesi, në qendër të vëmendjes kanë qenë konkurentët, prej të cilëve u shkëputën Agnesa Vuthaj dhe Daniel Gashi, duke çuar kështu kurorën e bukurisë në Kosovë dhe skeptrin në Durrës. 

Çmimet
Miss Miqësia Eda Starova
Miss Eleganca Albiona Seitaj
Miss Buzëqeshja Suada Sherifi
Miss Inteligjenca Klara Bici
Miss Fotozhenia Elsa Prega
Shoqëruesja e dytë e Missit Lejla Shalsi
Shoqëruesja e parë e Missit Vilma Basha





10/05/2004

----------


## dodoni

Po më gëzon fakti që të dy janë nga krahina shqiptare e Kosovës, jo që jam lokalist sepse nuk jam fare por sepse kështu po bëhet riintegrimi mbarëshqiptar. 

Riintegrimi në art e kulturë do të sjell domosdoshmërisht shumë më shpejt edhe riintegrimin politik të Kosovës me Shqipërinë.

----------


## Raku

Dodoni

Daniel Gashi eshte durrsak e jo nga Kosova.
Agnesa eshte vajze shume yll, me pelqeu zgjedhja e jurise.
Vjet nuk me pelqeu aq shume missi por ket vit eshte yll shume.
Shpresojme ne nje paraqitje me dinjitoze ne Miss Universe.

----------


## ChuChu

Shume dobët. 

Ka ndonje link ku mund t'i shikojme gjithe pjesemarresit?

----------


## dodoni

Rakku, Gashi është një fis shumë i vjetër i viseve më veriore shqiptare, kështu që ai është me origjinë nga atje. Gashi ka në Kosovë me shumicë, të krishterë e musliman e poashtu edhe në veri pak që janë të ardhur nga Kosova poashtu, në Maqedoni janë të sllavizuar  në Gashevski e kështu. Por Gashët që jetojnë në Shqipëri janë të ardhur nga viset më veriore dhe shumica e tyre gjatë këtij qindvjeçari të fundit, ikur nga problemet shqiptaro-serbe.

Megjithëse, kjo nuk ka rëndësi fare. Si të jenë nga Prishtina, Peja, Shkodra, Tirana, Ulqini, Tetova, Shkupi, Struga, Janina, Gjirokastra, Vlora njëlloj është. 
Por unë e theksova këtë vetëm për riintegrimin mbarëshqiptar e jo për tjetërgjë.

----------


## Dita

Per Agnesen google nxorri disa rezultate, nder te cilet me interesanti ishte ai ne faqen istogu.com. Ne te gjendeshin dy fotografi te Miss-it te ri te Shqiperise, qe njekohesisht eshte dhe Miss Kosova 2003. 

*KLIKONI KETU PER ARTIKULLIN DHE DY FOTO*

----------


## manoklla

Jo per ofenduar kete Agnesin, por me duket se miss albania eshte kthyer ne nje lloj Affirmative Action te llojit shqiptar. Po nuk pati nje fitues nga Kosova pervit nuk quhet. Me kujtohet kur fitoji ajo Venera para 5 vitesh. Ishte konflikti ne Kosove dhe me pamjet e refugjateve kosovare te fresketa ne kujtese fituesin e zgjodhen prej Kosove. Nderkohe qe Venera nuk mund te ishte dot as miss pallati e jo me miss albania. Agnesi edhe mund ta kete merituar kuroren por bej pyetjen se kur do heqim dore ne nga zgjedhjet sentimentale fshatareske ne favor te zgjedhjeve reale te merituara?

----------


## Dita

> *nga manoklla*
> 
> Po nuk pati nje fitues nga Kosova pervit nuk quhet.


Sa fitues paska pasur nga Kosova keshtu manoklla ne te gjithe vitet pas-komuniste qe po zhvillohet miss-i, qe mberrin tek ky pohim?

Interesant cfare shkruan ne vazhdim. Agnesa mundet edhe ta kete fituar me merite kuroren e miss-it, por meqe ajo vjen nga Kosova te duket e pershtatshme t'i shtosh postimit dhe bishtin mbi sentimentalizmin fshataresk. Po sikur kjo vajza te ish lindur ne Shqiperi, a thua do te ishe harxhuar per te shkruar si me lart?

----------


## FierAkja143

cool..shume e mire kjo vajza...sa per ate 'mashkullin'..hmmm imagjinoj si do ken qene te tjeret qe fitovi ky!

----------


## Vala_79

> cool..shume e mire kjo vajza...sa per ate 'mashkullin'..hmmm imagjinoj si do ken qene te tjeret qe fitovi ky!



FierAlda mos gjyko pa pare te gjithe spektaklin edhe pjesemarresit.Me vjen vertet keq qe spo gjej foto edhe te meshkujve te tjere ketu, qe mund te jene bere gjate spektaklit edhe do shikoje si duhet.Djaloshi qe ishte nga Maqedonia ka qene shume shume me i mire... po ama skishte si te jipeshin me shume kurora per gjitha viset qe kishin perfaqesues te tyrin aty, edhe sma merr mendja qe Shqiperia do lejonte ti iknin 2 titujt ajo e Miss-it dhe e Mister-it jashte Shqiperise  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## nea

:Lulja3:   edhe mua missi me pelqeu shume kurse misteri aha.ndoshta eshte i mire por jo fotozhenik.

----------


## malli

Urime te dyve si missi dhe po ashtu dhe misterit.
Agnesa me peqeu shum , shum simpatike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Na eshte shemtu raca per zotin   :djall me brire:  Femrat ëh coku shtyhen me tualet e floke te gjata qe mbulojne faqet prej petulle, po meshkujt qenkan jashtezakonisht te shemtuar. 

Ja ketu mund t'i shikoni te gjithe pjesemarresit:

http://parajsa.com/kulture/missalbania2004.php

----------


## ChuChu

> Rakku, Gashi është një fis shumë i vjetër i viseve më veriore shqiptare, kështu që ai është me origjinë nga atje. Gashi ka në Kosovë me shumicë, të krishterë e musliman e poashtu edhe në veri pak që janë të ardhur nga Kosova poashtu, në Maqedoni janë të sllavizuar  në Gashevski e kështu. Por Gashët që jetojnë në Shqipëri janë të ardhur nga viset më veriore dhe shumica e tyre gjatë këtij qindvjeçari të fundit, ikur nga problemet shqiptaro-serbe.


Well, it turns out qe mbiemri eshte G*r*ashi. Na bej shpejt e shpejt dhe nje permbledhje te ketij fisi, po pate mundesi   :Lulja3:

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Kot sa quhet Miss ose Mister Shqiperia se as njoni nga ato nuk qeka shqipetare te dy nga Kosova qekan. Do thot nonjoni tani qe edhe Kosova, Shqiperi eshte po ja qe nuk eshte se atyre as qe i bi nermen a ekzistojme ne apo jo se p.sh. kur u bo Miss ose Mister Kosova nuk konkuroj nonji nga Shqiperia atje vetem ne kur bejme Misset ose Festivalet tona do i ftojme ato. Ne jemi Shqiperi ato jane Kosove, Maqedonia eshte Maqedoni ca kena qen i here kena qen nuk jena mo bashk pse duhet me u perzi prap. 

Nejse sa per misin e bukur qeka edhe ai cuni simpatik qeka.

----------


## "Ambrida"

Kosovaret vine e konkurojne te ne dhe mire bejne,sepse atdheu meme ne jemi.Ashtu sic kemi qene me pare duhet te behemi prape se eshte ne interesin e te dyja paleve,dhe me kryesorja eshte ne interes te kombit shqiptar.Keshtu qe asaj vajzes nga Kosova i jap pergezimet e mija.

----------


## marsela

Missi po me pelqenka,misteri jo dhe aq shume :buzeqeshje: 
i uroj per fitoren e suksese te metejshme te dyve!

----------


## White_Angel

> Kot sa quhet Miss ose Mister Shqiperia se as njoni nga ato nuk qeka shqipetare te dy nga Kosova qekan. Do thot nonjoni tani qe edhe Kosova, Shqiperi eshte po ja qe nuk eshte se atyre as qe i bi nermen a ekzistojme ne apo jo se p.sh. kur u bo Miss ose Mister Kosova nuk konkuroj nonji nga Shqiperia atje vetem ne kur bejme Misset ose Festivalet tona do i ftojme ato. Ne jemi Shqiperi ato jane Kosove, Maqedonia eshte Maqedoni ca kena qen i here kena qen nuk jena mo bashk pse duhet me u perzi prap. 
> 
> Nejse sa per misin e bukur qeka edhe ai cuni simpatik qeka.




Shume e drejte! Pse keshtu u shuan femrat shqipetare qe te cohet kosovarja te fitoj ne shqiperi?Sa here ka bere kosova Miss Kosova se kam degjuar ndonjehere te shkoj ndonje femer shqipetare te konkuroj.Mevjen shume keq po kjo nuk eshte e drejte.Kam degjuar se u be mese dy vjet qe fiton Kosova.Hmmmmmmmmmm no good per shqiperine.Ku ishte kosova kur u hap miss Albania? Kur fitoi Valbona e deri te hygerta sako qe mbaj mend une?S`di te kete pasur ndonje kosovare aty te marri pjese ,tani po na dalin Misse? Kosova muns te jente shqipetare dhe te flasin shqip po quhet KOSOVE, dhe shqiperia quhet SHQIPERI. Sikur ka pak ndryshim apo jo? keshtu der dje ka qene miss KOsova dhe po me te drejte e shikonim se ne kishim miss Albania dhe pastaj ishte dicka tjeter. Po jo te vi kosovarja dje te fitoj ne vendin tim kur mua me duhej vize te shkoja ne kosove.te kaloja kufirin, pse? Keshtu behet miss? memire mos e quani me miss Albania po miss neper bote se mbase ju del me mire. 

nejse vajzes i uroj suksese ne punen e saj ,nuk sihte ndonje kushedi se cfare per miss Kosova ka femra me te bukura,sa per djalin tipik shqipetare.

Vitin tjeter do zoti del ndonje shqipetare dhe konkuron te fitoj. Zjohuni SHQIPETARE se ju moren vendin.


*Respekte White_Angel*

----------


## stalion

shqiperia kurr nuk do te perparoj, sepse ngaterrojn kulturen me politiken....
si per para ne kohen e enveri,kush ishte komunist shkonte ne shkoll te lart.
Tani e kane kthyer me miset dhe me mistrat, me i bo qefin kosoves,shkaterrojn bukurin qe e meriton......aty pat femra te bukura dhe cuna kinga plot, 100here me te mire se keto qe u zgjodhen.

heren tjeter ta vendosin pa bere spektaklin..dhe mos te shpenzojn para.. o te ja japin parat fukarejve ..  :i qetë:

----------


## White_Angel

Ahhhhhh ,dhe dicka tjeter sa per info. ketu ne usa ku jam une ne (mich) neve na ndajne 
1 Shqipetare Shqiperie
2 Shqipetare Jugosllavije
3 Kosovare

ja keshtu na ndajne ne dhe kur na pysin se nga jemi dhe kur themi Albanian, Nga jeni albanian thote prej shqipnise ,apo prje jugosllavise? praaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ne jemi Shqipetare Shqiperie keshtu miss i takon Shqipetarit prej Shqiperise


*Respekte White_Angel*

----------

